# Intermittent wiper Relay



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello guys!
I tried search and I can't find this for CC.
So i noticed couple days ago, when it was raining that wipers on my 2012 CC don't work in intermittent position but work fine with non stop medium and high mode. So i checked with vcds and found bunch of electrical error codes. Previous owner replaced a battery right before i bought this car. So i assume all those errors came because of a bad battery. I cleared all codes and none of them ever came back. However, old battery might caused a problem to the wiper relay. Anyway, i checked the fuse which is fine but i can't find intermittent viper relay. Where is it located??? 
I looked through lots if forums and couldn't find a hint where to look, or at least how it looks like.. it drives me nuts :banghead:
The only thing i found under the hood's fuse box, there is 2 relays or fuses marked "100". Is that it?


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

The C has an automatic rain sensor feature. Its logic is that it will affect the frequency of intermittent wiping, and its sensitivity can be adjusted with the little cursor above the stalk, so if there is no rain it wold be normal for the wipers not to work. When the stalk is turned up one more notch, the sensor is bypassed and the wipers will function whether it is raining or not. So, unless there is a telling VCDS code or it has been raining, i think there is nothing wrong.


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

Motorista said:


> The C has an automatic rain sensor feature. Its logic is that it will affect the frequency of intermittent wiping, and its sensitivity can be adjusted with the little cursor above the stalk, so if there is no rain it wold be normal for the wipers not to work. When the stalk is turned up one more notch, the sensor is bypassed and the wipers will function whether it is raining or not. So, unless there is a telling VCDS code or it has been raining, i think there is nothing wrong.


Thank you. That is something new to know. I really hope it's not this sensor cause.. Question. Are you sure all 12 cc have rain sensor?
I will check the for codes again just in case. The thing is in first position wipers Don't work when it's raining and any pause speed adjustment with that little switch turn wipers only 1 time and stop. Then i have to change to medium speed to make them work nonstop. 
Is there a simple guide to find out what the problem is?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

timoshina said:


> Thank you. That is something new to know. I really hope it's not this sensor cause.. Question. Are you sure all 12 cc have rain sensor?
> I will check the for codes again just in case. The thing is in first position wipers Don't work when it's raining and any pause speed adjustment with that little switch turn wipers only 1 time and stop. Then i have to change to medium speed to make them work nonstop.
> Is there a simple guide to find out what the problem is?


it should explain it in your owners manual.

little button on top needs to be to the left, then just click the wiper stalk up one for auto.

as i understand it, every CC has come with auto wipers.


----------



## ckrohn83 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi all - this is an old post but I am experiencing the same. What was the solution to the issue? New relay?


----------

